# Can you name this tractor?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't help myself, this should be a good test of even the serious collector. Can you name this tractor? I'll give you a hint, it was made in the U.K.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have not a clue, but its missing a front wheel.  Wonder how long that design lasted?

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

if i had to name it.. 

i'd call it 'one wheel' or my 'trike tractor' :furious: 



as for brand/model? im clueless..


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Yup. I'd name it Mike the Trike.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Well if I had to guess at a name for it.

SALLY might come to mind.  

Not a clue and I cant blow it up big enough to read the spec sheet for it.

But I have seen another one before in an old picture and I think it was a VICTOR or Somrthing like that.

Bob


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm gonna call AlbanyBob the winner! It is a Newman tractor powered by a Victor engine. Here is the complete description:

The Newman Light Row-crop Tractor was first manufactured by Newman Industries at Bristol in 1948. Motive power was provided by a10.5 h.p. or an optional 12 h.p. Coventry Victor air-cooled petrol engine. An improved three-wheeled Newman WD 2 with a Coventry Victor water-cooled single cylinder diesel engine appeared in 1949. The WD 2 was fitted with a single plate dry clutch and transmission was via a conventional three forward and one reverse speed gearbox. Top speed was a little under 9 m.p.h. and independent brakes were fitted. The price of the tractor in standard specification was £330, optional power take-off, belt pulley and hydraulic pulley increased the price to £420.12s. In comparison a New Ferguson TED 20 cost £335.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Whew, glad I didn't post what I thought it was...Never seen one or heard of Newman rc tractor. Good show bob..:thumbsup:


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok what do I win Now.

Come on tell me...

:captain: Bob


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob!
You've won a no-expence paid one way trip to beautiful Saylorsburg, Pennsylvania, where you will be dining at fabulous Maggy's Bar, home of the Saturday afternoon cock roach killing contest. Then for your evening's entertainment, you will be swilling beer with the locals at Stenger's Center City Inn and waiting in line to use the single unisex bathroom. And finally, on Sunday morning, you will have your choice of churches in which to confess the sins of your choice, before returning home. 

Sorry but that is about the best I can do on prizes.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Cool:

I'm there.:cheers: :yum: artydanc :drums: 

Bob


----------

